# fetal pole not found at 8W scan



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, I had my 8W scan on wednesday after 1st ivf and they couldn't see the fetal pole but that there was a dark patch they couldn't see clearly where it should have been. they made it clear that this was not good but they want me to go back for another scan on monday with the consultant in case it was 'a bad angle'. From everything I have since read it seems obvious to me that its a missed miscarriage and that there is no hope so why are they proloinging my agony? I am devastated and the waiting is making it harder since I can't help but cling on to this tiny piece of hope even though i know i shouldn't.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm really sorry that you have to go through this. They will ask you to go back, just to make sure that the info they have given you is absolutely, without doubt, correst. They want to be able to compare one scan to another to then be able to advise you in the best way possible.

Let me know how you get on, I'll be thinking of you

Take care x


----------



## cake bake (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your honesty, had scan tonight and it was even harder to see anything. have been referred now to my local EPU to manage the miscarriage, not looking forward to that part but am keen to move on and get ready for the next battle. Its all just very sad. x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry Hun, I went through this 2 years ago so I know how you feel.  It's a horrible horrible thing, and you can't imagine how you will ever get through it, but you will, it's something you will never leave behind you, but it does get easier,

thinking of you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

